# Google Health



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 16, 2007)

Google Health, codename “Weaver”, is Google’s planned health information storage program. Google’s Vice President of Engineering Adam Bosworth lobbies for the program for quite a while now. Adam said the current US health care system is challenged when it comes to “supporting caregivers and communicating between different medical organizations.” Adam went on to say that people “need the medical information that is out there and available to be organized and made accessible to all ... Health information should be easier to access and organize, especially in ways that make it as simple as possible to find the information that is most relevant to a specific patient’s needs.” Adam adds that this – making information accessible – happens to be along Google’s mission.
The New York Times today writes that “about 20 percent of the [US] patient population have computerized records – rather than paper ones – and the Bush administration has pushed the health care industry to speed up the switch to electronic formats. But these records still tend to be controlled by doctors, hospitals or insurers. A patient moves to another state, for example, but the record usually stays.” But, the NYT continues, initiatives like the one by Google “would give much more control to individuals, a trend many health experts see as inevitable.” A prototype of Google Health has now been shown “to health professionals and advisers,” the NYT reports.
To find out just what you might be able to see in a future Google Health service, take a look at these screenshots from Google’s prototype which have been sent in here. As prototypes go, certain approaches of the program may change, and the specific interface may or may not be kept like this in a final release. “We’ll make mistakes and it will be a long-range march,” the NYT quotes Adam Bosworth
Screen Shots here:
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2007-08-14-n43.html


----------



## cb88 (Aug 16, 2007)

And with all the hackers and breaches of electronically held data, I feel so safe with my health records being out there. 

There is no such thing as "100% secure". :uhh:

You want to see something scary???

http://www.privacyrights.org/ar/ChronDataBreaches.htm#CP

look at the list of breaches....(click on skip and go directly to list) and scroll, and scroll, and scroll.  Scary stuff!


----------

